# Parrot Cichlid Skin Shedding Emergency



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 29 tall gallon tank with 3 parrot cichlids (1 big, 2 relatively small) and a large pleco. I keep the temperature around 80 but in the summer it can get up to a high of 83. The tank is clean and looks good and the balances are correct. 

My big parrot cichlid has what appears to be shedding of his skin on both sides of his back on either side of his top fin. It doesn't appear to be raised or fuzzy. It literally looks like the skin is rubbing off. He hasn't been rubbing against any decorations nor fighting with the other fish. Other than this skin problem he appears to be completely normal. He's eating and moving around and looking good. 

Any suggestions as to what this can be? If this is indeed a disease, how can I treat it ASAP? 

Here are links to a photo of my fish

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/quantumleaperxx/IMG_1672.jpg?t=1282763092
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/quantumleaperxx/IMG_1673.jpg?t=1282763128


Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks like a type of fungus to me. don't quote me on that not sure. But if hes eating well and not showing any obvious signs of stress just keep and eye on him to see if it spreads. sorry that's all I have not to much experience with cichlids.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not an expert by any means in this area ... but to me it looks like it could possibly be Columnaris.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

This looks like a bacterial infection.


----------

